

Jeff Jarvis: Google is too big for its own good - kam
http://www.buzzmachine.com/2010/08/05/evil/

======
protomyth
"Honda is a one-trick pony; it makes cars." - a tad bit ignorant. Heck, even
Honda's competitors advertise their lawn mowers.

// that GM commercial pretty much ended my buying of GM cars

